# Amare Looking Solid



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

I was at the Suns 1st Summer League game, and it was great. Mesimo Bulleri is horrible but Amare was looking very sharp. He was playing like he used to, good dribble moves around defenders for an easy dunk or lay-in. Still strong, he can still back down anyone their, I was impressed, I didnt know how well he would do because those few games he came back and played in in the season, his knee hurt and stuff like that again so I didnt know what to expect really. Here are some photos, see for yourself! :biggrin:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Only one of the pictures works. Thanks for sharing. =)


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Um you must have not been watching, he has good footwork now but doesnt have nearly the same athletic abilty and had trouble getting around his man with the dribble and threw up junk shot over his head twice one airballing and the other getting a bull**** foul call for him. I am not an Amare hater I loved the kids game before the injury and hopefully he can get back. He is turning more and more into Chris Webber but he still isnt that slow but just not an explosive athlete anymore or yet.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> Um you must have not been watching, he has good footwork now but doesnt have nearly the same athletic abilty and had trouble getting around his man with the dribble and threw up junk shot over his head twice one airballing and the other getting a bull**** foul call for him. I am not an Amare hater I loved the kids game before the injury and hopefully he can get back. He is turning more and more into Chris Webber but he still isnt that slow but just not an explosive athlete anymore or yet.


2 games.......count them, 2. After a year out of action. What do you expect. Good lord you need to learn about a little something called progress.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

he's probably been conditioining himself though... it's one thing if youre rusty with your game, it's another if youre a step slower.. im not saying he is a step slower or antyhing though, but it would make sense.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

I saw Amare play against Detroit and he showed no explosiveness. I hope that he wasn't trying because it would be a shame if the injury slows Amare down. It was definirtely a different player I saw. Also Massimo is terrible. Too slow, too weak and apparently intiidated by the toughness and quickness around him.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I don't expect him to score 40 or dunk on an entire team. I'm happy to see him run. I'm a simple person.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Lets be honest players don't often have knee surgury and come back to become the player they were. As sad as it makes me I really don't think the Amare we saw last year will ever play again. I hope with every cell in my body that I'm wrong in my opinion but I don't think I am. I see Amare coming back as a good player but not the game changer he used to be.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Preacher said:


> Lets be honest players don't often have knee surgury and come back to become the player they were. As sad as it makes me I really don't think the Amare we saw last year will ever play again. I hope with every cell in my body that I'm wrong in my opinion but I don't think I am. I see Amare coming back as a good player but not the game changer he used to be.


While you are correct in part, there are some cases where the player comes back. The two best examples I can think of though where both guards (Stockton and Kidd). While the boat is still out on guys like KMart and Zach Randolph. Obviously Hardaway, Mashburn and Webber come to mind first and foremost. Keep in mind though that these guys were all older then Amare at the time of their surgeries and had arthritic knees already. Webber was able to still produce by altering his game a bit though. All that said and keeping in mind that Amare has his age working for him as well as the fact that the microfracture was only 8mm (small compared to others) he should be back to form.

But hey I would still take Amare at 90% over most other players in the league. :cheers:


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Tiz said:


> While you are correct in part, there are some cases where the player comes back. The two best examples I can think of though where both guards (Stockton and Kidd). While the boat is still out on guys like KMart and Zach Randolph. Obviously Hardaway, Mashburn and Webber come to mind first and foremost. Keep in mind though that these guys were all older then Amare at the time of their surgeries and had arthritic knees already. Webber was able to still produce by altering his game a bit though. All that said and keeping in mind that Amare has his age working for him as well as the fact that the microfracture was only 8mm (small compared to others) he should be back to form.
> 
> But hey I would still take Amare at 90% over most other players in the league. :cheers:


I didn't know Stockton had that surgery. Even more respect for him then.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

Also it usually takes about 1 year playing in a season to really see signs of whether or not he's back in his form


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Sedd said:


> I didn't know Stockton had that surgery. Even more respect for him then.


now, if only amare could wear short shorts :curse:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

afobisme said:


> now, if only amare could wear short shorts :curse:



:::stabs out own eyes:::


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

He isnt pushing himself obviously...

but good signs.. he will get his explosiveness back.. maybe not all of it.. as his legs get use to running and jumping in a regular basis.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Tiz said:


> While you are correct in part, there are some cases where the player comes back. The two best examples I can think of though where both guards (Stockton and Kidd). While the boat is still out on guys like KMart and Zach Randolph. Obviously Hardaway, Mashburn and Webber come to mind first and foremost. Keep in mind though that these guys were all older then Amare at the time of their surgeries and had arthritic knees already. Webber was able to still produce by altering his game a bit though. All that said and keeping in mind that Amare has his age working for him as well as the fact that the microfracture was only 8mm (small compared to others) he should be back to form.
> 
> But hey I would still take Amare at 90% over most other players in the league. :cheers:


Stockton and Kidd don't rely on athleticsm nearly as much as players like Kmart, Hardaway, Amare, Mashburn and Webber. I'll agree that Amare at 90% is better than most players in the league. Again, I hope I'm wrong but I just don't see him getting back to the player he used to be. I'd love to be wrong though.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

perhaps what we may observe is that amare is slighty sluggish and weak on the team this next season, but after another 1 or 2 more seasons he may be conditioned and trained so hard that he equals his 26ppg 9rpg average with good explosiveness? who knows, but i feel amare is strong willed enough to come back from this, and commited enough to play hard. give anywhere between half a season to 2 seasons of nba for the return of his old self


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

I hope so.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

Cager said:


> I saw Amare play against Detroit and he showed no explosiveness. I hope that he wasn't trying because it would be a shame if the injury slows Amare down. It was definirtely a different player I saw. Also Massimo is terrible. Too slow, too weak and apparently intiidated by the toughness and quickness around him.



Massimo is flat out horrible. When he called out plays his accent is European and nobody on PHX could Understand what he said, so they just moved around.

Me and My bro were having fun watching Massimo cuz he was so bad


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

From Marc Stein at ESPN today:



> Amare Stoudemire rates himself at "a cool 75 to 80 percent" after playing three summer-league games for the Suns. He's scheduled to be back in Vegas this week for Team USA trials and says he already has realized his main goal for this month just by waking up the morning after games without major pain. As for less-than-glowing reviews of his explosiveness in those games, Stoudemire said: "If people do take shots, that's cool. That's what fans and media do. That doesn't bother me. I'll definitely be ready for October." In short, everything's cool.


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

He's baaaaaaaaaack.


----------

